

How social links fare vs search links in traffic growth - Automatt-2
http://www.sexywidget.com/my_weblog/2009/05/a-deeper-dive-into-passed-links-as-a-source-of-website-traffic.html

======
ajayjetti
by social links if you mean links of your site in search engines, than the
answer is obvious

~~~
lawrence
No, that's not what I mean. I'm comparing the growth rate of traffic coming
via "passed links" (twitter, facebook, email) vs the growth rate of traffic
coming via search.

